#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-03-26
<sbc> laoshi: Jeg er lige kommet ind af døren, og har nærmest ikke kigget på noget som helst. Vil du sætte os i gang?
<laoshi> ok
<laoshi> dagsorden er på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/380/detail/
<laoshi> første punkt: præsentation af mødedeltagerne
<laoshi> jeg starter: flemming christensen, 63 år, forumredaktør
<nicky441> Yes :) Nicky Thomassen - Admin på forum
<sbc> Søren Caspersen, 30 år, fra københavn og formand for foreningen :)
<wangerin> Henning wangerin, formand for AlsLUG - sønderborg
<SLayeRDK> Kim R. Hansen 45 år bruger :)
<Ubuntubruger1> KFJ1972, bruger på forumet (ved ikke hvordan jeg skifter navn)
<SLayeRDK> brug /nick nytnavn
<KFJ1972> Takker :-)
<Blfriis> Brian Friis Randers
<laoshi> sound-sony, er du der?
<sound-sony> jep
 * OZ8AAZ er bare med på en lytter fra udlandet :)
<sound-sony> sorry 
<laoshi> mon ikke vi så er der?
<sound-sony> michael jensen her
<laoshi> går videre til pkt. 2: ordstyrer og referent
<laoshi> forslag?
<sbc> laoshi: Jeg foreslår dig som ordstyrer :) (Hvis ingen andre vil skal jeg gerne skrive et referat, det bliver bare først om 1½ - 2 uger :)
<laoshi> så vil jeg hellere skrive referat og lade en anden styre
<laoshi> vil ingen være ordstyrer?
<sound-sony> foreslår sbc
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> så skal jeg gerne :) I må lige hjælpe mig hvis der er noget jeg overser :)
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> oki.
<sbc> SÃ¥ skal vi have godkendt referatet fra sidst:
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2012-March/002685.html
<sbc> *Det kan findes
<sbc> Det kan findes ---^
<sbc> Skal folk have tid til at læse det?
<sbc> Ingen giver lyd. Så går vi til godkendelse. +1 for at godkende referatet.
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<SLayeRDK> +1
<laoshi> +1
<wangerin> var ikke med, men det ser fornuftigt ud iht loggen, svjh ;-)
<sbc> :)
<sbc> Det er godkendt.
<KFJ1972> var hellere ikke med men ser ok ud
<sbc> Så når vi til Siden Sidst.
<sbc> "Hvad er der sket med de projekter vi har gang i? OSD, Forum, andet"
<nicky441> ! - lidt om forummet
<sbc> nicky441: sig frem
<nicky441> Jeg kiggede lidt statistik den anden dag, hvis i er interesseret?
<sbc> nicky441: Lyder spændende. Hvad har du fundet frem?
<nicky441> 14.380 unikke besøgende de sidste 30 dage (~700 unikke besøg om dagen), som hver især i gennemsnit har set på 3,62 sider pr. besøg. I alt har 21.768 besøgt siden.
<nicky441> Cirka 225 medlemmer har været aktive den sidste måned, og ved næste møde håber vi på at kunne levere statistikker omkring tråde, indlæg og nye medlemmer.
<nicky441> Næsten 70% (15.600) af de besøgende er blevet viderestillet af Googles søgemaskine, og stort set resten (3.800) tilgår siden direkte. 40 besøgende er ankommet fra Facebook, så hvis vi gerne vil reklamere, så ville en mere aktiv Facebook-side nok have stort potentiale.
<sbc> !
<nicky441> Og så har jeg tilføjet et tag til forummet så der kan vises video i indlæggene
<sound-sony> !
<nicky441> Se evt. http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=15853
<nicky441> Og du, sbc, burde kunne skrive bekendtgørelser nu
<nicky441> Det var det :)
<laoshi> !
<sbc> Hvis nogen har lyst til at kæle lidt for Facebook siden, så sig endelig til. Jeg håber i påsken at få ændret profilen til Timeline, og få sat det lidt grafisk lækkert op.
<sbc> Har vi hsitorisk statistik at sammenligne med?
<sbc> Færdig.
<sbc> sound-sony: Værsgo
<sbc> !
<nicky441> !
<sound-sony> jeg er da ked af at sige det men mener du seriøst 15000 unikke nye besøgende på en måned? så tror jeg nu desværre der skal ske noget med det der statistiksoftware for den kan jeg ikke (omend jeg gerne ville) tro på
<sound-sony> færdig
<sbc> laoshi: din tur
<laoshi> kan tilføje at siden sidst har vi fået ArtificialIntelligence ind som redaktør, så vi nu er oppe på den styrke som vi mener er optimal
<laoshi> og AI har jo erfaringer at bringe med fra det internationale forum
<laoshi> Desuden har nicky441 skrevet to udmærkede guide til formatering af indlæg i forum, så der sker lidt på den front
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Nej, ikke endnu. Men fra næste møde vil jeg kunne lave sammenligninger på antal besøg, nye indlæg, nye brugere osv.
<nicky441> Mht. til de 15000 skal jeg prøve og undersøge det nærmere til næste gang
<nicky441> Færdig :)
<sbc> sbc: Min tur
<sbc> nicky441: Hvad mener du præcist med bekendtgørelser?
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: din tur
<nicky441> At når du skriver at der er bestyrelsesmøde, så kan de bekendtgøre indlægget så det bliver i toppen
<nicky441> *du
<sbc> ahh ok. Det har christian vist fortalt mig, men jeg vidste ikke det var det du mente. Takker
<sbc> Er der andet / mere til forum'et?
<nicky441> Intet problem :)
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: yes
<nicky441> Siden var nede i nogle timer d.24 pga udbyderen
<nicky441> Færdig
<sbc> Andre?
<laoshi> intet at tilføje
<sbc> Lader ikke til det. Andet til det punkt?
<Ubuntubruger1_> Anders Jenbo
<AJenbo\> Her fra den solrige bugt i Florida ;)
<wangerin> !
<sbc> Ubuntubruger1: Hej Anders. Blærer*v :P
<sbc> wangerin: ja
<wangerin> Vi har en del gæster med gamle maskiner, som ikke er glade for Unity.
<wangerin> Vi (jeg) hælder meget mod lubuntu som alternativ, og er begyndt at
<wangerin> installere en hel del maskiner med den.
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> wangerin: Er det gæster på forumet eller i lug'en, eller begge steder?
<wangerin> Til vore install-fester
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> Andet til 'siden sidst' punktet? Nogen som ønsker ordet?
<laoshi> nyt fra lokalafdelinger?
<Blfriis> !
<sbc> Blfriis: fortæl
<AJenbo1> Beklager min lidt sene fremoede, er ikke helt sikker p[ hvor i dagsordnen vi er, og har et punkt jeg meget gerne vil tilfoeje.
<wangerin> !
<Blfriis> vi arbejder stadig på at få et arrangement i gang med Randers bibliotek release party / linux... og vi har gang i en Linux Randers side da flere er kommet og spurgt om de var velkomne med andre linux distro
<sbc> AJenbo: Vi er ved punkt 4 på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/380/detail/. Du fortæller bare punktet, så tilføjer vi det.
<sbc> Blfriis: Det lyder rigtig godt!
<AJenbo1> * Prae installeret Ubuntu paa nye Foeniks computere
<Blfriis> tak elers slut herfra
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Vi skyder traditionen tro installfest hver måned skiftevis i Sønderborg og Aabenraa, og lunuxaftener 1-2 uger efter. Med generelt pænt fremmøde.
<sbc> AJenbo1: Det er noteret. Er det ok hvis vi putter det ind mellem pkt. 6 og 7, eller har du travlt med at komme ud og nyde florida?
<wangerin> fædig
<sbc> wangerin: Lyder også godt!
<sbc> Blfriis, wangerin (og andre): Hvis der er noget foreningen kan gøre for at hjælpe jer (økonomisk eller andet) så sig til!
<sbc> andre der ønsker ordet til lokal-afdelinger?
<sbc> ... eller til Siden Sidst?
<Blfriis> sbc, jo tak men lidt cd'r med den ny når tiden kommer ville være fint
<laoshi> Blfriis, så snart de kommer så skal jeg nok fordele dem
<Blfriis> tak
<laoshi> giv lige melding om hvor mange I vil have (gælder også wangerin)
<Blfriis> ja
<sbc> Så når vi til 12.04 Release party.
<sbc> Nogen der ønsker ordet?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> !
<sbc> wangerin: sig frem
<wangerin> Vi forsøger i Sønderborg at få lavet nogle flyers som vi vil dele ud 
<wangerin> en uges tid før vore installfester i maj og juni. Muligvis udvidet 
<wangerin> med lidt foredrag. Muligvis sågar en ekstra installfest ;-)
<wangerin> Færdig
<wangerin> Flyers kan andre selvfølgelig også bruge, omend vi nok også nævner AlsLUG i vores version ;-)
<nicky441> !
<sbc> sbc: Mig.
<sbc> Medmindre nogen når at arrangerer det helt vilde, så tror jeg vi i København gør som vi har gjort før, og indenfor et par dage / en uge før release får arrangeret at mødes på en bar og drikke en enkelt øl / sodavand for at fejre.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: Værsgo
<laoshi> !
<nicky441> Ligger flyverne på nettet et eller andet sted?
<sbc> AJenbo: Er det ok hvis vi putter det ind mellem pkt. 6 og 7, eller har du travlt med at komme ud og nyde florida?
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<sbc> nicky441: (håber du var færdig... :)
<nicky441> Jada :)
<AJenbo> Det er ok, men her er rigtig dejligt :)
<wangerin> nicky441: Ikke endnu. Men kasserer er gammel grafikker, og har været igang med noget, men jeg ved ikke hvor langt det er endnu
<AJenbo> nicky441: den burde vaere der et sted men ellser kan jeg sende den til dig\
<nicky441> Ok, tak for info
<wangerin> Hmm.... Ikke endnu. Min kasserer er gammel grafikker, og har været igang med noget, men jeg ved ikke hvor langt det er endnu
<laoshi> for at dokumentere vores aktiviteter skal jeg jo levere månedsrapporter på loco.ubuntu.com - så jeg vil meget gerne have datoer og steder og links, og allerhelst også billeder til det der foregår
<wangerin> laosi: Alslug's arrangementer er i google-kalenderen
<laoshi> dokumentationen er vigtig for at vi kan blive ved med at være et godkendt loco
<laoshi> ja - jeg prøver også at holde mig orienteret
<laoshi> men yderligere oplysninger er altid velkomne
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> Så tror jeg nok taler-rækken er tom. Har jeg overset nogen?
<sbc> ... eller er der nogen som gerne vil have ordet til dette punkt?
<SorenM> ja, lige hurtigt til punkt 6
<sbc> SorenM: Værsgo
<SorenM> kommer der mails rundt med de forskellige lokale release-parties?
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> !
<sbc> SorenM: Jeg klikkede lige dumt. Vil du gentage for min skyld?
<sbc> (undskyld)
<SorenM> ja da :) kommer der mails rundt med de forskellige lokale release-parties?
<sbc> wangerin: ja
<wangerin> Jeg blev for noget tid siden gjort opmærksom på at arrangemeneterne i Randers kun findes i forummet - ikke i kalenderen. Det bør nok rettes på en eller anden måde
<wangerin> Helt generelt problem. Lakalt har vi en hel del som holder øje med arrangementerne via ical og/eller google-kalender
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<sbc> !
<nicky441> Egentlig 2 ting til punkt 6, på vegne af christian.arvai kan jeg nævne at det er muligt at logge på her ved bare at følge et link i forum
<nicky441> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15823#p104289
<nicky441> den anden ting var om det måske er værd at oprette et indlæg i forum der samler realese-aktiviteterne?
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: God ide!
<sbc> Det er vist et lidt generelt problem at vi ikke får alle lokale ting 'opreklameret' godt nok.
<sbc> Forhåbentligt er det noget af det som den nye Open Soruce DK kalender (hvad den end kommer til at hede) vil løse. Men vi skal måske nedsætte en gruppe til at holde styr på at alle ting bliver opreklameret alle steder?
<sbc> Jeg vil gerne gøre lidt for det, men har / får måske brug for lidt hjælp.
<sbc> færdig
 * laoshi tænker på om det kun er mig der har lagt mærke til at pkt 6 nu hedder pkt 7 fordi Ajenbos pkt er skudt ind
<sbc> SorenM: SÃ¥ ja, det burde der, men det er ikke sikkert det sker hver gang.
<sbc> laoshi: ahh, min fejl. Håber det går og vi kan holde styr på det hele :)
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: go on
<nicky441> Jamen hvis jeg opretter et indlæg, så kan i bare skrive det der skal stå, så rykker jeg det op?
<nicky441> færdig?
<sbc> Andet / mere til 12.04 release?
<sbc> !
<sbc> Hvis nogen ( nicky441 , laoshi ... andre?) har lyst til at tænke opreklamering af arrangementer igennem med mig en gang i næste uge, så vil jeg meget gerne det. Giv lige lyd hvis det kunne være noget...?
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> Andet / mere til 12.04 release?
<sbc> ... det kan jo være dette er sidste møde inden releaes... :) Men vi kan selvfølgelig koordinere over mail / forum osv.
<sbc> Hvis ingen vil have rodet, så går jeg videre til næste punkt (som ikke er som dagsordenen siger):
<sbc> Men anyway:
<sbc>  * Hvordan får vi sparket gang i foreningen? *
<sbc> laoshi: Vil du sige noget til det?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: eller wangerin? :)
<laoshi> ganske kort - så virker det på mig som om der har været voldsomt dalende aktivitet - næsten intet på mailinglisten, ringe deltagelse på møder
<laoshi> århus-afdelingen nedlagt og ingen ubuntu-cafe i kbh
<wangerin> Jeg har være ved at bearbejde lidt folk i vestjylland om de ikke skal have lidt aktiviterer +/- Lemvig. Har en meget entusiastik mand siddende deroppe, omend har er mere bruger end tiknikker ;-)
<laoshi> så det ser ud som om det stort set er forum og randers og alslug der kører nogenlunde stabilt
<laoshi> så jeg ville egentlig bare lægge op til en brainstorm om hvad der skal til
<sbc> !
<nicky441> !
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> laoshi: Jeg har også bemærket det, og er måske begyndt at overveje at det selvfølgelig er surt, men måske skal vi fokusere på og være glade for det som virker (forum, randers, alslug) mere end være ked af det som ikke bliver til noget (århus, kbh, osd i år osv.)
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: din tur
<nicky441> Måske et dumt spørgsmål, men hvad er det egentlig meningen at foreningen skal lave? Er det bare "at fremme kendskabet til ... "?
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: Ja :)
<nicky441> Okidoki, takker for info
<sbc> nicky441: Men det er jo ikke "bare".
<wangerin> !
<sbc> !
<sbc> wangerin: din tur
<nicky441> sbc, bestemt ikke
<wangerin> Det der kører er rigtigt godt. Det der er løbet ud i sandet er surt, men de steder hvor der kan laves nye aktiviteter er måske nærmere det der skal kigges på.
<sbc> (nicky441: Se § 2 i vedtægterne http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/, hvis det skal være meget 'formelt'
<laoshi> !
<sbc> laoshi: ja (hvis wangerin er færdig)
<wangerin> Jeg giver gerne en teknik-hånd med, men der er lang vej til Lemvig som jeg nævnte tidligere
<wangerin> færdig
<nicky441> sbc, tak for link
<laoshi> enig med wangerin - vi skal tænke mere på hvad vi kan bruge af muligheder. Kan fb-aktiviteter udvides, eller g+? og er der nogen som vil gøre det?
<laoshi> og kan vi arrangere mere irl?
<sbc> !
<nicky441> !
<wangerin> !
<laoshi> måske et emne til generalforsamlingen
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> mig:
<sbc> Jeg får forhåentlig en del mere tid om 1-2 måneder, og håber meget at kunne 'kæle' lidt for g+, fb, twitter osv.
<sbc> irl aktiviteter kræver næsten altid flere mennesker, men hvis der er opbakning skulle det ikke være svært at få mere liv igen.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Jeg ved godt at jeg selv forslog FB for nogle dage siden (pga. det lave antal henvisninger derfra), men jeg håbede lidt at en anden kunne stå for det
<nicky441> jeg kan nemlig ikke helt planlægge min tid frem til sommerferien
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<KFJ1972-igen> hvad aktivetet har vi at dele på fb/g+ ?
<wangerin> Hvis vi skal ha nye (ikke geeks) ind skal vi ud i real life. Så mere af det. Det er der vi mærker tilstrømning i sønderjylland. Vi har besøg af mange "normale" brugere, sonm bare er blevet trætte af windows ;-)
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> KFJ1972-igen: fb kan være en indgang hvor folk finder os, og derfra gerne vil være med i irl aktiviteter, f.eks.
<sbc> Andet til dette punkt? Det er jo et 'problem' som der nok ikke er en enkelt let løsning til...
<KFJ1972-igen> jeps, men det skal være en ligevægt med nogle nyheder som lokker folk til og uden det kommer til at virke som spam
<KFJ1972-igen> derfor jeg tænkte på hvad der var af aktivetet at dele for at komme med nyt jævnligt
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Jeg tænkte lidt at FB og forummet på sin vis går hånd i hånd
<nicky441> Hvad vi ser af problemer/løsninger kan skrive på FB
<nicky441> og FB kan så danne bro til forummet for nye brugere
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> KFJ1972-igen: Det kunne f.eks. være nyheder om nye udgivelser, info om hvornår der bliver holdt lokale møder (som f.eks. randers og alslug) osv. og så selvfølgelig support, som nicky441 nævner. (Selvom forumet måske er lettere for os at bruge, så er facebook måske mere 'hjemmebane' for nogen brugere)
<sbc> Mere til dette punkt?
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>  * Præ installeret Ubuntu på nye Føniks computere * 
<sbc> AJenbo: Vil du sige noget?
<ajenbo_> Jeg kan da lige komme med en indledning :)
<KFJ1972-igen> postning af nyheder, guides, møder mv vil være god idé at bruge fb/g+ tror jeg, tråde spørgsmål/svar vil nok få det til at ligne spam
<KFJ1972-igen> færdig
<sbc> (KFJ1972-igen: Til den slags kan vi evt. henvis folk til forum.)
<sbc> AJenbo: Gør det :) (og undskyld 'afbrydelse')
<ajenbo_> Jeg har fået ovretalt min arbejdsplads til at tilbyde Ubuntu som præinstalleret styresystem på ligefod med Windows for de maskiner vi selv fremstiller.
<ajenbo_> http://www.fcomputer.dk/computer/konfigurerbar-pc/
<ajenbo_> Det vil være gratis gratis at vælge Ubuntu tilgendgæld skal vi stå for at CD'er til de maskiner der bliver solgt.
<ajenbo_> Der er både en afdeling i århus og københavn
<ajenbo_> Jeg forslår at vi starter med at give 20 cd'er til hver afdeling og så ser hvorhurtig de bliver købt op.
<sbc> !
<ajenbo_> Så her vil jeg gerne høre om i andre syndes det er en god ide eller har forslag.
<ajenbo_> færdig
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg vi i hvertfald sende linken videre af alslugs interne kanaler. Sådan et initiativ skal der støttes op om :-)
<sbc> !
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> Så længe vi har cd'er nok (vi er vist endnu ikke lbøet tør) så ser jeg intet problem i dette...
<sbc> men vi skal selvfølgelig passe på at vi som 'forening' ikke kommer til at virke som om vi 'forfordeler' en virksomhed.
<sbc> Men jeg er positiv.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> Andre med meninger om dette?
<ajenbo_> Det er også min eneste betænkelig hed ved det.
<ajenbo_> !
<KFJ1972-igen> super idé, nogen måde at sprede det til andre forhandlere også ?
<sbc> AJenbo: værsgo
<sbc> !
<ajenbo_> KFJ1972-igen, det er næste trin ;)
<ajenbo_> Jeg har selv en stak 10.10 10.04 11.04 og 11.10
<laoshi> !
<wangerin> !
<sbc> KFJ1972-igen: Der er nogen som skal tage sig tid til at gå rundt og snakke med dem :)
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<ajenbo_> Siden vi er ved at nærme os 12.04 for slår jeg bare at bruge 11.10 cd'erne siden vi ikke ser ud til at løbe tør for dem før næste udgivelse
<sbc> oh, sorry
<sbc> AJenbo: troede du var færdig
<ajenbo_> Jeg vil håbe at århus vil hjælpe med at sende cd'er til århus afdelingen så vi bruger nogenlunde ligeligt af de forskellige lagre
<ajenbo_> Men jeg kan eventuelt også bare sende nogle her fra KBH
<ajenbo_> færdig
<laoshi> stærkt initiativ - og hvis der melder sig mange forhandlere som vil være med, så kan der vel formidles en kontakt til canonical
<SLayeRDK> !
<laoshi> færdig
<SorenM> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Er der nogen som har en ide om hvornår vi ser skiver til 12.04 i danmark? - så vi har en chance for at planlægge udleverings sessions ;-)
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> !
<laoshi> wangerin, har ikke hørt noget endnu
<sbc> SLayeRDK: værsgo
<ajenbo_> wangerin: ca. 14/5
<SLayeRDK> der er jo allerede nogle forhandlere der tilbyder ubuntu som OS på solgte maskiner
<SLayeRDK> færdig
<sbc> SorenM: værsgo
<SorenM> Jeg lagde lige mærke til snakken om cd'er
<wangerin> !
<SorenM> og så tænkte jeg på om de lokale grupper har mulighed for at have 12.04 cd'er på release dagen?
<sbc> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg skal til at lege med en brænder/printer ting til cd/dvd. Hvis det lykkes, bliver der mulighed for at få brændt og printet skiver til kostpris
<wangerin> Bare til orientering.
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<sbc> SorenM: Der bliver ikke 'officielle' fra canonical. De skal lige trykkes og sendes først. Men som wangerin siger, så kan man sagtens brænde selv.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> Er der nogen jeg har sprunget over på talerlisten nu?
<sbc> Er der nogen der gerne vil på taler-listen?
<sbc> Så når vi til sidste punkt:
<wangerin> Jeg vil i givet fald få mulighed for at få printet disk-labels på skiverne så det ser fornuftigt ud til uddeling
<sbc> wangerin: nice
<sbc> * Eventuelt *
<nicky441> !
<sbc> Er der nogen som har noget til Eventuelt?
<SorenM> wangerin: super!
<sbc> nicky441: Ja
<laoshi> !
<nicky441> Indlægget om aktiviterne
<nicky441> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=15862
<wangerin> og som sagt vil ubuntu-dk kunne få printet til kostpris
<ajenbo_> laoshi, har du cd'er for århus og vil du sende 20 stk. til føniks der?
<nicky441> færdig
<laoshi> AJenbo, det er buddig som har dem i aarhus
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<ajenbo_> laoshi, ok jeg kontakter ham
<wangerin> Jeg har masser af 11.10 skiver liggende i Sønderborg (og en hel del ældre versoner
<laoshi> reklame for generalforsamlingen - kandidatopstilling - og dato for næste irc-møde
<laoshi> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15823
<laoshi> og næste møde må blive mandag 30.4
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt (udover opfordring til at stille op til (og deltage i) generalfrosamlinge!)
<sbc> ?
<sbc> Nogen der ønsker ordet?
<sbc> SÃ¥ vil jeg sige tak for god ro og orden.
<SLayeRDK> +1
<sbc> Vi ses / snakkes :)
<laoshi> cu
<SLayeRDK> ses
<mjandersson> ses
<nicky441> yes
<Blfriis> ses
<ajenbo_> ses
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 30. april kl. 20.00  | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> ajenbo_: ses - fortsat go' fornøjelse :) Nyd det!
<ajenbo_> sbc, tak, er foråret efterhånden godt i gang i dk?
<nicky441> hehe, Danmark, forår??
<laoshi> ajenbo_, det var nærmest sommer her i går!
<nicky441> I Helsingør har det snart været tåget en uge med temp. omkring 5+
<sbc> ajenbo_: Vejret er blevet rigtig godt her på det sidste! Jeg gik rundt uden jakke i dag :)
<ajenbo_> Så må i også nyde det gode vær.
<sbc> *sunshine baby!* Yeah :)
<sbc> ajenbo_: takker!
<laoshi> i Vejle havde vi da o. 19 grader og høj sol og stille vejr - bare rigtig flot
<ajenbo_> nicky441, surt det ikke er i hele landet
<sbc> ... men det er jo nok ikke det samme som florida.
<nicky441> Florida må være fantastisk :)
<ajenbo_> 30 her ingen skyger og vandet skulle være varmt :)
<ajenbo_> Smutter ud og tester det nu ;)
<laoshi> grrrr....
<laoshi> hyg dig
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-03-25
<momsemor> Godaften :-) 
<nicky441> Aften aften :) Tror ikke at der kommer til at ske meget i dag
<momsemor> Næh, det ser ikke sådan ud....
<momsemor> Så tror jeg bare, at jeg lister af igen. Sidder på sygehus hos en ven..  Hejsa....
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-03-29
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa
<Blueeyez> Hej hej :)
<Minidkz> hey :)
<Christian_Arvai> hej
<Minidkz> Kan i ikke lige forklare reglerne? :P er ny ^^'
<Christian_Arvai> sbc som er formand plejer at komme med en dagsorden
<Christian_Arvai> og velkommen til :)
<Minidkz> Fair nok og mange tak :)
<wangerin> Eller er der ikke så mange regler. Hvis men stemmer for et forslag skriver man + og stemmer man imod stiver man - hhv er positiv eller negativ i forhold til et forslag.
<Blueeyez> Hvordan markerer man nu, når man vil sige noget? er det * eller ! ?
<Minidkz> jeg ville tro det er !
<Minidkz> det giver mest mening for mig :D
<wangerin> Der er ! - så det har du helt ret i., men ofte er det ikke nødvendigt med moderatoin/ordstyrer
<Minidkz> bare for god ordens skyld ;) så vi ikke starter flere emner på en gang :)
<sbc___> godaften
<Minidkz> Godaften til dig også :)
<sbc___> Minidkz, velkommen til :) Altid godt med nye ansigter
<Zilvador> Godaften alle sammen
<Minidkz> Jeg er også glad for at være her :)
<Blueeyez> Godaften Zilvador :)
<wangerin> Davs
 * sbc___ vinker til alle i kanalen
<sbc___> Godaften - så er klokken vist 20.00.
<sbc___> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc___>  * Formalia
<sbc___>   * Valg af dirigent
<sbc___>   * Valg af referent
<sbc___>   * Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc___>  * Status på markering af Ubuntu 16.04 LTS i Aarhus
<buddig> Godaften
<sbc___>  * Valg af dato for Generalforsamling 2016
<sbc___>  * Eventuelt
<sbc___> Vi starter med 
<sbc___>  * Formalia
<sbc___>   * Valg af dirigent
 * Zilvador peger på sbc___ 
 * sbc___ dirigerer gerne, men hvis andre har lyst så er det også fint
<Zilvador> Kør du bare løs :)
<sbc___> Det lader ikke til det. Jeg forsøger at få os igennem aftenen så :)
<sbc___> Næste punkt:
<sbc___>   * Valg af referent
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt referere
 * sbc___ tager også gerne den - så går der nok bare lidt tid før referatet kommer ud...
<sbc___> Zilvador, Du er en helt!
<sbc___> Ingen invendinger mod Zilvador som referent går jeg ud fra...
<sbc___> Næste punkt:
<sbc___>   * Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<Zilvador> :)
<sbc___> Jeg har ikke kunne finde et (men har heller ikke ledt) - og de sidste møder er vist gledet lidt ud i sandet.
<sbc___> Er der nogen der sidder inde med et link, eller måske mere vigtigt, er der nogen der har indvendinger til referater fra sidste møde(r)?
<sbc___> Det lader ikke til det. Vi går hastigt videre...
<sbc___>  * Status på markering af Ubuntu 16.04 LTS i Aarhus
<Zilvador> Vi skal nok have et referat for at have indvendinger
<sbc___> Zilvador, sandt
<Zilvador> Men der er sjældent kommentarer :)
<sbc___> også sandt.
<buddig> !
<sbc___> Er der nogen fra århus i kanalen som vil give lidt info?
<sbc___> buddig, værsgo
<buddig> Det blev behandlet lidt på sidste IRC møde og jeg refererer:
<buddig> g> Der var mange, der var andre steder og meget lav aktivitet her
<buddig> <Zilvador> Hmm...det var ærgerligt
<buddig> <buddig> måske men - vi har skrevet lidt om vores kommende release party på DIKK1 
<buddig> <buddig> Det skal blive stort og dyrt, for vi har jo pengene, og ingen protesterede.  :)  :)
<buddig> * ClaudiuS has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<buddig> <Zilvador> Haha...det kan du tro.
<buddig> <Zilvador> Pengene skal jo gå til noget godt
<buddig> <Zilvador> Hvor har I skrevet henne?
<buddig> <buddig> Sidder lige nu i Ubuntu Aarhus møde på Aaby bibliotek 
<buddig> <buddig> Vi har  skrevet her, du kan se det i mødeloggen senere.
<buddig> http://difd.dk/16img/release-party-16_04.png
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Uhh...flot plakat!
<buddig> Her er en tråd om det:   https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20759&p=148034#p148034
 * Zilvador kigger på tråden
<sbc___> Fedt!
<sbc___> Er der brug for penge til noget? (DVD'er, USB-sticks, plakater?)
<Zilvador> Ser godt ud :)
<Zilvador> Det ser det ud til
<sbc___> Vi har jo masser at bruge af.
<Zilvador> Der er i hvert fald nogle forslag i tråden
<Zilvador> Ang. DVD'er har jeg kigget lidt, men der er stadig ikke sendt noget ud til LoCo'erne
<wangerin> ! - når det er tid til at sige lidt om alslug ;-)
<buddig> Ja, nogle USB sticks til at installere fra og tomme DVD'ere til samme formål, da den officielle DVD ikke når at komme.
<sbc___> buddig, Har du et overslag på hvor mange penge det drejer sig om?
<buddig> Vi ville også gerne kunne have givet kaffe og kage eller flødeboller som lokkemad.
<sbc___> Jeg tænker at vi næste kan stemme om det i dag - så I kan få en forhånds-godkendelse? Så kan vi altid overføre penge når vi kender de præcise priser.
<sbc___> buddig, Det syntes jeg lyder som en god ide!
<buddig> og evt. dækket rejseudgifter til Ajenbo og evt. andre af Jer til at komme.
<Christian_Arvai> jeg er spændt op tidsmæssigt, så jeg må melde pas
<Zilvador> Ja. Formelt kræver det jo et indsendt forslag, men vi kan nok godt godkende et vist beløb ad-hoc.
<sbc___> Jeg håber at komme, men vi likke love noget.
<sbc___> Zilvador, Det tænker jeg også. Alternativt kan taget et lyn møde om en uge, med afstemning som eneste punkt.
<Zilvador> Også en mulighed
 * Zilvador indser nu, at Jannie ikke er med. Det sker sjældent :)
<buddig> Iflg. tråden, er Anders også i tvivl om han kan komme, men det ville være lækkert at kunne reklamere med at der kom besøg fra UbuntuDanmark.
<Zilvador> :)
<sbc___> buddig, Du er da også Ubuntu Danmark :)
<Minidkz> Hvis jeg kan få fri til det fra arbejde kan jeg godt tage 3-4 stykker med fra "Kolding" kunne godt tænke mig at prøve at se hvordan det er
<Christian_Arvai> fedt
<buddig> Jannie er forhindret her i aften, og hun holder release party i Randers i deres gruppe.
<Zilvador> Super. Jeg tænkte nok, at det var sådan noget :)
<buddig> Arbejde - det er en lørdag af samme grund.
<Zilvador> buddig, du er jo også fra UbuntuDanmark, så det kan du vel roligt skrive alligevel
<sbc___> buddig, Man kan få 4 gb usb sticks til 30-40 kr. Hvis der bliver købt ca. 10 af dem, og så 10-30 DVD'er, burde det ikke være nok?
<buddig> sbc___, jeg tror  det vil være fint, men skal vi ikke op på 8GB usb ?
<sbc___> Det kan godt være - de koster vist ikke meget mere så vidt jeg kan se på edb-priser...
<sbc___> buddig, Nu er vores kasserer her ikke (så vidt jeg kan se), men hvis vi nu godkendte 1500 - 2000 kr. til begivenheden, så kan du/I vel bare få penge løbende som I bruger dem - bare husk at få kvitteringer / bonner på alle udlæg?
<sbc___> Kunne det være en løsning - hvis der ellers er stemning for det blandt de fremmødte?
<sbc___> Så er der også til flødeboller og kaffe osv.?
<Zilvador> Ubuntu-aftrykket fylder under 2 GB
<Christian_Arvai> hvad er ca status på kassebeholdning?
<Zilvador> Men jeg ved ikke, hvor små man kan få USB-pindene i dag
<sbc___> Christian_Arvai, 30000
<Christian_Arvai> sweeeeeeettttttt
<sbc___> http://www.edbpriser.dk/tilbehoer/usb-stick.aspx
<Christian_Arvai> nice
<Christian_Arvai> libre?
<sbc___> yes
<Christian_Arvai> fedt
<Blueeyez> Zilvador de kan fås så små at du næstne ikke får dem fri fra usb porten ;)
<sbc___> SÃ¥ der er vel snildt 2000 kr. til udgivelsesfest?
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, haha...det har du jo ret i. Jeg tænkte nu på kapaciteten :p
<Blueeyez> altså fysisk størrelsen
<Christian_Arvai> jamen så kan jeg da godt ligge stemme til lidt forbrug .... ift det regnskab vi havde da jeg var kasser, er det her jo rigtigt solidt overskud
<Zilvador> sbc___, det lyder rimeligt
<buddig> sbc___, lyder godt med pengene
<Blueeyez> Zilvador der er mange miligheder, men tænk hellere på overførelseshastighederne
<wangerin> Det er sjældent meget at spare på de små usbsticks -med mindre man selv henter dem hjem fra kina. Alt under 8-16Bg koster stort set det samme, hvis man kan finde dem billigt
<sbc___> Så for at aftenen ikke skal blive for lang, så sætter jeg lige et forslag til afstemning, og så kan vi rykke videre...
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, det tror jeg nu ikke er en udfordring til dette formål :)
<sbc___> FORSLAG: Vi beslutter at lade buddig / Ubuntu Aarhus bruge 2000 kr. som de ser mest fornuftigt i forbindelse med Ubuntu 16.04 udgivelse på Dokk 1
<Blueeyez> tja, jeg bruger hellere min nye usb nøgle der skriver med 100 MB/s end dem der skriver med 22 MB/s
<sbc___> (Er det dokk 1 det hedder)?
<sbc___> Er der nogen der vil tale imod forslaget?
<Minidkz> +
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<Zilvador> *op til 2000 kr :p
<buddig> DOKK1 udtales dokken
<Zilvador> Driller. Det lyder fint :)
<sbc___> Zilvador, God pointe!
<buddig> +1
<sbc___> FORSLAG: Vi beslutter at lade buddig / Ubuntu Aarhus bruge op til 2000 kr. som de ser mest fornuftigt i forbindelse med Ubuntu 16.04 udgivelse på DOKK1
<sbc___> Vi stemmer... kan jeg se.
<sbc___> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc___> Nogen der vil stemme imod, så er det nu...!
<Minidkz> +
<Blueeyez> +
<sbc___> Det lader til at være vedtaget!
<Blueeyez> altså ik imd
<Blueeyez> imod
<sbc___> Nej nej, det er forstået Blueeyez :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<sbc___> buddig, Så hvis du bare får kvitteringer til mig, så får du penge for udlæg.
<sbc___> buddig, Hvor bliver arrangementet organiseret? Er det forum-tråden man skal følge?
<sbc___> Eller har I jeres egen e-mail liste eller tilsvarende i Ubuntu Aarhus?
<buddig> Ja, i forumtråden.
<sbc___> cool.
<sbc___> buddig, Er der andet vi har brug for at tale om / organisere nu?
<buddig> Vi har også e-mail
<Zilvador> Godt arbejde i hvert fald :)
<sbc___> buddig, Eller har du / I styr på det herfra :) Og så skal vi andre blot forsøge at få tid til at tage til Aarhus på dagen?
<buddig> Kan ikke lige komme i tanke om mere, men er der mere, kommer det i forumtråden.
<sbc___> super!
<sbc___> wangerin, Havde du noget du ville sige?
<sbc___> (Hvis der er andre på taler-rækken jeg har overset, så giv lige lyd igen!)
<Minidkz> nu spørger jeg lidt dumt men hvilken forum tråd snakker vi om? :P under "Bestyrelsesforum" ? :)
<wangerin> Åh jo. Og jeg kan se at der kommer masser af aktivitet i april ;-)
<wangerin> I AlsLUG går det derudaf med 120 i timen medn install-fester 2. lørdag i måneden of en linuxaften ca 1½ uge senere.
<wangerin> 15-25 deltagere til installfetser har været standard det seneste have års tid. (ja faktisk det fleste installfester i 1-2 år ;-)
<wangerin> Derudover deltager vi i Linux Presentation Day den 30. april, hvor vi udover demo af diverse ubuntu-varianter (vi benytter stort set ikke Ubuntu, 
<wangerin> men Lubuntu, Xubuntu og Ubuntu-mate)har foredrag om libreoffice med Leif Lodahl, og om sikkerhed på nettet med Ole Tange.
<wangerin> Derudover deltager vi i Linux Presentation Day den 30. april, hvor vi udover demo af diverse ubuntu-varianter (vi benytter stort set ikke Ubuntu, 
<wangerin> men Lubuntu, Xubuntu og Ubuntu-mate)har foredrag om libreoffice med Leif Lodahl, og om sikkerhed på nettet med Ole Tange.
<wangerin> LPD er et pan-europæiske arrangement med pt 110 events i 9 lande
<sbc___> Minidkz, https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20759&p=148034
<wangerin> men det kommer nok op på 130 event i op til 12 kande ;-)
<sbc___> wangerin, Fedt! Har du / I brug for noget fra Ubuntu Danmark? F.eks. install-medier eller lignende?
<Zilvador> Hvor lyder det godt!
<Zilvador> Det er vel lidt som Global Jam
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ I laver eventet i jeres lokaler?
<wangerin> Vi har netboot-server og masser af usb-sticks, og lidt cd'er, så vi er gody kørende med installationen.
<Zilvador> Og er jo også rutinerede med så mange besøgende :)
<wangerin> Vi har mulighed for at få lys-reklamer på indfaldsvejene til sønderborg, men mangler 1800 kr for at føre det ud i livet ;-)
<Zilvador> Tror du, at det vil hjælpe?
<Zilvador> Det kunne da være lidt sjovt
<Minidkz> wangerin er der et sted hvor man kan læse lidt mere om det event eller eventuelt nogle billeder? :)
<wangerin> Som Ford sagde, så er halvdelen af reklame-udgiftene spild af penge, men det er ikke til at sige hvilken ;-) Jeg har ingen ide om hvor meget det giver, men det ville kunne give adgang til et andet publikum
<wangerin> linux-presentaion-day.dk og linux-presentaion-day.org hvor der er meget meget mere om LPD
<Blueeyez> Bare et forslag, men hvad med facebook reklamer?
<Minidkz> wangerin kan ikke komme ind på den :P
<Zilvador> Det er måske svært at ramme et lokalt marked med Facebook...kun dem i Sønderborg. Ved ikke.
<buddig> Minidkz, du blev vist ikke svaret før - Aarhus aktiviteten kan følges her: 
<buddig> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20759&p=148034#p148034
<Blueeyez> Det er self rigtigt nok, men så lokal avisen og lav en form for kursuser?
<Minidkz> budding jo det blev jeg af søren :)
<sbc___> wangerin, Har du lidt mere info om hvad man får for de 1800? Hvis det er noget du / I gerne vil kan vi jo tage det op her på mødet og stemme med det samme.
<wangerin> på pylonerisyd.dk er der meget mere på reklame søjlerne. 
<wangerin> FOr 1500 +moms på vi den i en uge. Der er 7-9 billeder som skiftes og vises i 2 minutter af gangen
<Zilvador> Er det en aftale I har med dem? Jeg ser ikke 1800kr som en mulighed
<sbc___> Zilvador, -50% nederst.
<sbc___> http://pylonerisyd.dk/#priser
<Zilvador> Ahaaa :)
<sbc___> :)
<sbc___> wangerin, Har I (eller kan I lave) fornuftig grafik til sådan én?
<wangerin> Ja vores kasserer er grafikker ;-)
<sbc___> cool! Lad os tage en afstemning.
<wangerin> Og han har sagt at han kan lave noget 
<sbc___> FORSLAG: wangerin / alslug får op til 1500 + moms til at købe lys-reklamer for.
<sbc___> Er der nogen der vil tale imod forslaget (før vi går til afstemning)?
<sbc___> Det lader ikke til det.
<sbc___> SÃ¥ stemmer vi.
<sbc___> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<buddig> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1 på betingelse af at det bliver optaget og smidt i forum ;)
<Zilvador> +1 Det lyder som en spændende ide. Jeg glæder mig til at se udfaldet ved eventet
<Minidkz> +
<sbc___> cool.
<sbc___> wangerin, Er der andet du / I har brug for eller vi kan hjælpe med?
<wangerin> Jeg kan garantere at vi skal har det fotograferet - også til os selv
<Zilvador> Yay :)
<sbc___> wangerin, :)
<Christian_Arvai> yes
<buddig> +1 til Arvai's betingelse  :-)
<Minidkz> hvis nogen vil med d. 30 April til AlsLUG er jeg frisk på at tage nogen med :)
<Christian_Arvai> det viser da en ny form for aktivitet, så lidt promovering i forum vil da være godt
<wangerin> Noget plakat-værk ville være lækkert, 
<sbc___> wangerin, Handler det om at få dem trykt?
<buddig> Minidkz, tage nogen med - hvor fra?
<wangerin> Vi skal til at skrive en masse på diverse fora, så vi at få flere besøgende ;-)
<Minidkz> Jeg er fra Kolding af så det bliver primært her fra... men skulle der være en eller flere på vejen til Sønderborg tager jeg gerne med :)
<wangerin> vedr plakater er det nok lige så meget at få dem desigenet. Jeg har vist nok et medlem som kan få dem trykt ;-)
<sbc___> wangerin, det lyder godt.
<sbc___> Er der andet til punktet om Udgivelsesfester / Aktiviteter?
<wangerin> Jeg formoder at vi skal til Gråsten og hente folk fra toget, så der kan sikkert blive plads til flere
<sbc___> wangerin, Hvor følger man lettest jeres forberedelser / aktiviteter? Forum / mail-liste / Facebook / andet?
<Zilvador> wangerin, jeres grafiker kan vel designe, håber jeg :)
<Minidkz> budding, Jeg er fra Kolding af så det bliver primært her fra... men skulle der være en eller flere på vejen til Sønderborg tager jeg gerne med :)
<wangerin> Han kan godt designe, men det er tiden der er hans problem ;-)
<Zilvador> Aha...så forstår jeg :)
<wangerin> Vi kører det på vores bestyrlese-liste, men ellers kommer resultater på linux-presentaion-day.dk. Hvis der er flere/andre som vil med på en lytter kan vi da oprette en ekstra liste hvor flere kan deltage ;-)
<Minidkz> wangerin, Jeg regner med at komme så jeg vil gerne lytte med :P
<Zilvador> Jeg kigger med på hjemmesiden :)
<sbc___> wangerin, Dødt link?
<Minidkz> http://linux-presentation-day.dk/index.php/S%C3%B8nderborg
<wangerin> Minidkz: jeg får oprettet en liste.
<Minidkz> wangerin, Takker :)
<sbc___> Må jeg gå videre til næste punkt på dagsordenen, eller er der mere som skal afklares / aftales?
<Minidkz> +
<sbc___> Minidkz, Har du noget (eller vil du videre til næste punkt)?
<wangerin> LPD afholdes sidste lørdag i april og oktober, så hvis der er andre der vil være med, er der plads til mange flere events.
<Zilvador> linket er http://linux-presentation-day.dk. Der manglede et t :)
<Minidkz> sbc___, sorry mis klikkede :s
<sbc___> Minidkz, intet problem.
<wangerin> Hvis der er andre som vil med på en LPD-list så send en mail til wangerin@alslug.dk så får jeg det sat op ;-)
<sbc___> Ok, så går vi videre til næste punkt:
<sbc___>  * Valg af dato for Generalforsamling 2016
<sbc___> Jeg tænker at lørdag d. 7. eller søndag d. 8. maj kunne være gode datoer.
<sbc___> Andre forslag og / eller folk der vil tale imod disse datoer?
<Zilvador> Der er jeg ikke tilgængelig :)
<Zilvador> Men I kan naturligvis stadig holde det der
<sbc___> Hvad med weekenden efter?
<Zilvador> 7.-8. ligger op af Kristi Himmelfartsferien, så den er måske risikabel
<sbc___> (Vi kan lige så godt få så mange som muligt mulighed for at deltage)
<Minidkz> Da jeg nu er ny ved jeg ikke helt hvad det indbefatter :P
<Zilvador> Minidkz, Det er valg af halvdelen af bestyrelsen, vedtægtsændringer mv.
<sbc___> Minidkz, Vi mødes på IRC (ligesom nu) bare i længere tid, og vælger en bestyrelse, og stemmer om budget osv. for næste år.
<sbc___> Zilvador, god pointe, ferierne er måske dumme.
<sbc___> Men hvad med de. 14. eller 15. maj?
<Zilvador> Weekenden efter er vist pinse, så det er samme 'problem' :)
<sbc___> 21. eller 22. så?
<Zilvador> Det er nok bedre
<Ubuntubruger4> Sommer tid :(
<Zilvador> Minidkz, der bliver sendt en indkaldelse ud, men du skal være velkommen til at stille op til bestyrelsen :)
<sbc___> AJenbo, Velkommen :)
<Zilvador> Velkommen AJenbo!
<AJenbo> Tak :D
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa anders
<AJenbo> Sorry guys
<sbc___> Så hvis der ikke er nogen indvendinger, så snupper jeg d. 21. eller 22. maj...
<buddig> Hej Anders you er welcome :)
<Minidkz> Zilvador, Jeg ved ikke hvad man skal i bestyrelsen xD!
<Minidkz> Hejsa AJenbo :)
<Zilvador> Minidkz, du kan læse om det på https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/ :)
<sbc___> Minidkz, Det er ikke så farligt. Hvis du gerne vil lave lidt for udbredelse af Ubuntu i DK, så overvej at stille op :)
<sbc___> Sidste punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc___>  * Eventuelt
<AJenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Der er slet ikke store krav
<AJenbo> o/
 * sbc___ vil gerne gøre "reklame" for https://github.com/soeren-b-c/UbuntuDK/blob/master/vedt%C3%A6gter.md
<sbc___> læs gerne lige igennem om de passer med de vedtægter (og ændringer vi lavede sidste år).
<sbc___> AJenbo, værsgo
<sbc___> ... eller var det bare et "vink" AJenbo ?
<AJenbo> Ville blot nævne at vi på hjemmesiden er igang med at gå væk fra Google Analytics og over til et slev hostet Piwik
<buddig> !
<AJenbo> Vi regner med at udfase Google Analytics i slutningen af måneden.
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> Fedt. Det passer også godt med opensource-ånden
<sbc___> buddig, værsgo
<buddig> Hvordan gik det med den årlige godkendelse hos Canonical, er vi stadig med - loco kontakten osv.  ?
<sbc___> buddig, Det er vist uklart hvad canonical / Ubuntu LoCo Council egentlig gør. Men vi har ikke fået fulgt op på deres sidste henvendelse.
<Zilvador> Det er ikke en årlig godkendelse længere
<Zilvador> Men de har ikke selv henvendt sig for at lægge op til en gengodkendelse
<Zilvador> Sidste seance var egentlig i 2013
<sbc___> tiden går hurtigt...!
<Zilvador> Jeg regner med, at de henvender sig, hvis de ønsker at tale med os :)
<buddig> Ok så ER  vi bare.
<sbc___> buddig, Det håber vi på!
<AJenbo> :)
<Zilvador> Det er vi
<buddig> Ja vi ER
<sbc___> buddig, Har I egentlig en facebook-begivenhed for dokk1 arrangementet? Hvis ikke, skal vi have lavet en?
<Zilvador> De har også godkendt vores forespørgsler om DVD'er ind til videre, så der er heller ingen problemer ind til videre der...hehe
<sbc___> Zilvador, Godt at vide!
 * sbc___ er ved at løbe tør for strøm på laptop. Er der andet til Eventuelt?
<sbc___> ... ellers vil jeg smutte for i aften. Vi snakkes ved alle sammen - tak for godt møde!
<AJenbo> Tak
<Christian_Arvai> lige over
<buddig> Ja, god ide, vi kan evt. lave en facebook side, der kan læses uden at være facebook logget ind. 
<Christian_Arvai> øhhhh ... jeg har heldigvis ikke en **** ide om det :D
<Minidkz> Tænkte på om hjemmesiden ikke snart skulle opdateres? :) kan se at der er noget som ikke er blevet opdateret siden 2013 :P
<Zilvador> Så røg ordstyreren. Lad kaosset begynde :p
<Zilvador> Minidkz, du skal være velkommen :)
<Zilvador> Forummet er til gengæld blevet løbende opdateret
<buddig> Ja SBC løb tør for energi.  :)
<Christian_Arvai> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/ er opdateret
<Minidkz> Zilvador, Jeg ville hjertens gerne opdatere den :)
<Zilvador> Minidkz, det lyder fedt! Mener du med indhold eller design?
<AJenbo> Jeg har opdateret den tekniske del :P
<Minidkz> Zilvador, Indhold nogen af tingene er ikke helt opdateret for "Christian_Arvai" er stadig "Kasser" under https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/ :P
<Zilvador> Jep. Det ved jeg nemlig :). Motormekanikken spiller i hvert fald.
<Zilvador> Minidkz, du skal være hjertens velkommen.
<Minidkz> :)
<Zilvador> Har du en konto derinde?
<Christian_Arvai> åhhhh for den .. har sbc aldrig ændret det :D
<Minidkz> Zilvador, det tror jeg da jeg har... har jo på forummet ;)
<AJenbo> Vi har stadig et løbende problem med at PHP staller på serveren så ikke helt :/
<Zilvador> Heh...det går vist sjældent så hurtigt med den slags
<Christian_Arvai> hele "Download" skal også opdateres i næste mdr .... vi kører det efter LTS
<Minidkz> Men jeg vil hjertens gerne hjælpe til :)
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke helt, om jeg har mulighed for at give dig rollen som redaktør. Ellers skal vi nok bede AJenbo om at gøre det.
<Minidkz> Ved i hvordan man får fat i "Fingerprint" kan simpelhent ikke få fat i det :/
<AJenbo> Roller tildelses via grupper i forummet
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kan også
<Zilvador> AJenbo, også muligheden for at redigere på hjemmesiden?
<AJenbo> Det er vist ikke helt gennemtestet hvem der får redigerins muligheder, men det burde virke at blive tildelet til redaktør gruppen
<Zilvador> I må gerne lægge Minidkz ind i en redaktør-rolle
<AJenbo> @zilvador ja nettop
<lars_t_h> Så kom jeg til møde alligevel.
<Christian_Arvai> hed den ikke "Forfatter"?
<Zilvador> Velkommen lars_t_h. Bedre sent end aldrig :)
<Minidkz> lars_t_h ikke før at gøre dig ked men vi er færdig :)
<lars_t_h> Wræææh, Minidkz 
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Christian_Arvai> som Blueeyez er det
<AJenbo> @Christian_Arvai jo det kan godt passe
<Minidkz> skal jeg prøve at ansøge om den?
<Christian_Arvai> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=6502&sid=31749d310a2cff29ce8f3afb777cc8f2
<Blueeyez> Christian_Arvai er det vidst ikke mere :/
<Christian_Arvai> jeg mener at den gruppe vil passe i rettigheder til wp
<lars_t_h> Nå, jeg må vel kigge i loggen ...
<Christian_Arvai> virker det ikke for dig Blueeyez?
<AJenbo> Minidkz er nu godkendt
<Blueeyez> Nej
<Blueeyez> Har ikke en rediger knap
<Minidkz> det kunne jeg se :) jeg skiftede lige pludselig farve :P
<Christian_Arvai> hmmmmmm
<Christian_Arvai> ok, så skal vi tilpasse gruppen
<Minidkz> kan se at det er i gennem "Worldpress" på hjemmesiden
<AJenbo> Minidkz gider du prøve logge ind på forsiden og se om du kan redigere nu?
<Minidkz> og jeg er vist inde
<Minidkz> Uha der er en masse fine ting :)
<Zilvador> Du får vist ikke en Rediger-knap. Du skal ind i Admin-modulet
<Christian_Arvai> :P
<Zilvador> Der kan du redigere sider
<Minidkz> Jeg er der inde :)
<Blueeyez> admin panelet?
<Minidkz> Christian_Arvai hvad er du nu?
<Minidkz> prøv https://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-admin/
<Blueeyez> har ikke rettighederne
<Minidkz> Men det har jeg
<Zilvador> Minidkz, pas nu på, mens du er derinde :). Vi skal jo helst undgå, at ting bliver slettet.
<Minidkz> wired
<Christian_Arvai> intet i selve bestyrelsen
<Blueeyez> AJenbo kan jeg få rettigheder igen?
<Minidkz> jeg har leget meget med "WordPress" før har jo selv en hjemmeside ;) "http://jespernissen.net"
<Christian_Arvai> rule number one ... tage lige en backup af den tekst du vil rette i ... der er en del guides som har taget mange hundrede timer, og det koster flødeboller at slette dem! :P
<Blueeyez> nu er jeg inde :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Ja, lav endelig backup før alt andet
<Minidkz> jeg er under "https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/" og ville rette hvad i er :)
<Christian_Arvai> "Smuk_Fyr_27" :P
<AJenbo> Blueeyez du står som redaktør :/
<Christian_Arvai> @A , det er fra dengang af rollen hed det i wp
<Blueeyez> Hvad betyder det? :)
<AJenbo> @C og hvad heder de så nu....
<Zilvador> Hehe
<AJenbo> Blueeyez at du har alle de rettigheder du kan få
<Blueeyez> AJenbo ja okay :D
<AJenbo> @Blueeyez kan jeg få dig til at logge ind på forsiden og skifte til profil billede i Wordpress så jeg kan bekræfte hvilken bruger der er dig.
<Christian_Arvai> @A , det er vel "Forfatter" hvis at vi skal skrive rollen i forum... hvad at posterne i selve bestyreslen er pt må vi lige spørge om
<Minidkz> super :)
<Blueeyez> AJenbo self :)
<Minidkz> jeg rør ikke ved noget på hjemmesiden før jeg ved mere :)
<AJenbo> @C du kigger på grupperne i forummet, de har andre navne end rolderne i WP
<Blueeyez> AJenbo har fjernet mit avatar
<Christian_Arvai> ahhh ok
<AJenbo> @blueeyez ... du hade ikke en før tror jeg
<Blueeyez> jo, en tux :)
<AJenbo> @blueeyes jo på forummet, men ikke i wordpress :(
<AJenbo> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-admin/profile.php
<Blueeyez> SÃ¥ er det der igen
<Blueeyez> arh
<Minidkz> Ved i hvordan jeg får fat i mit OpenPGP finterprint for når jeg prøver sker der ikke noget
<Blueeyez> AJenbo kan man kun bruge Gavatar? Oo
<Minidkz> Blueeyez, det kan du godt det bruger jeg
<Blueeyez> Jo, men på forum kan man bruge manuel upload :)
<Minidkz> :P
<AJenbo> blueeyez opdater din Biografisk info istedet hvis ikke du vil bruge gravatar
<Blueeyez> done :)
<Zilvador> Minidkz, god fornøjelse med redigeringen. Al hjælp er meget værdsat :). Og jeg synes bestemt, at du skal overveje at blive en del af bestyrelsen.
<Zilvador> Tak for i aften fra mig. Vi ses til næste møde
<Minidkz> Zilvador, hehe det ville jeg da tænke over :) men det var hygge at skrive med dig :) ses du ;)
<AJenbo> blueeyez og du får stadig ikke mulighed for at redigere sider?
<AJenbo> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-admin/post.php?post=132&action=edit
<AJenbo> Godt at du gider at hjælpe med at prøve at løse problemet
<Blueeyez> Jo nu har jeg AJenbo, men det er via kontrolpanelet :)
<Blueeyez> Nu er download siden ihvertfald opdateret :)
<AJenbo> Ok, ... skal i ik' leve med det for nu :)
<Minidkz> Nogen som har lyst til at Skype? :)
<buddig> Skype, det er ved at være længe siden, så der er ikke på min PC her.
<Minidkz> budding hehe fair nok :P bare hvis der var nogen  ;)
<AJenbo> Tror jeg smutter tak for i dag.
<Minidkz> AJenbo, slev tak vi skrives jo nok ved ;) du må hygge dig :)
<Christian_Arvai> samme herfra. jeg skal tidligt op, og var også oppe før 5 i dag
<buddig> Minidkz,  jeg har lige invited dig på LinkedIn
<Minidkz> budding, Jeg har ikke fået noget :)
<Minidkz> https://www.linkedin.com/in/minidkz
<Blueeyez> smutter os :) 
<buddig> Minidkz,  måske skal vi gå over på #ubuntu-dk-snak
<buddig> tak for et godt møde 
<Minidkz> ja takker for et godt møde :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2019-03-26
<klaus> hej
<sbc> godaften Zilvador :)
<klaus> hej
<sbc> Hej klaus 
<klaus> Klaus Rasmusssen redaktør på forum
<Zilvador> Godaften sbc og klaus 
<sbc> Godt at se dig Klaus :)
<klaus> :)
<klaus> plejer der altid at være mangel på sæder?
<Zilvador> Hæhæ
<sbc> :)
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<klaus> aften
<Zilvador> Godaften Momsemor :)
<sbc> hej Jannie
<klaus> hej Anders
<AJenbo> Hej alle :)
<sbc> AJenbo, Godt at se dig Anders :)
<AJenbo> Tak i lige måde :)
<sbc> Nå, klokken er ved at være lidt over otte, og jeg har en opvaske der også skal nås i aften, så lad os komme i gang :)
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>  * Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
<Zilvador> G'aften Anders :)
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>   * https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2018-February/002997.html
<sbc>  * (Forsinket) konstituering af bestyrelsen
<sbc>  * Dato for generalforsamling 2019
<sbc>   * 12. maj kl. 20.00
<sbc>  * Opfriskning af hjemmesiden på https://ubuntudanmark.dk
<sbc>  * Næste møde - hvornår?
<sbc>   * Tirsdag d. 30. april ?
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>  * Hej og navnerunde
<klaus> Klaus Rasmusssen redaktør på forum
 * sbc er Søren, formand for foreningen
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard Hadsten
<Zilvador> Daniel her, bestyrelsesmedlem
<Zilvador> fra København
<AJenbo> Anders, bestyrelsesmedlem
<Momsemor> NÃ¥ ja, bestyrelsesmedlem :-)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
 * sbc dirrigerer gerne, men overlader også gerne pladsen til andre.
<Momsemor> +1
<klaus> +1
<sbc> Så vil jeg gå videre :)
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
<AJenbo> o/
<sbc> +1
<klaus> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Godt, Anders
<sbc> super. næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>   * https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2018-February/002997.html
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Kommentarer til referatet?
<sbc> ellers +1 for at godkende.
 * sbc skimmer referatet igennem :)
<sbc> +1
<sbc> Er der nogen der ikke kan godkende, så er det nu man skal sige til!
<AJenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Er det virkelig sidste? Mere end et år gammelt?
<Momsemor> Hov, er det ikke et gammelt referat?
<sbc> Jeg tror altså ikke vi har nogen nyere... Men jeg håber jeg tager fejl :)
<klaus> stor noget om release 18.04
<sbc> tror ikke vi har gennemført møder (med referat) siden sidste generalforsamling :(
<AJenbo> :/
<klaus> hehe
<sbc> Må jeg gå videre, eller vil I lige kigge jeres mails igennem for at se om vi kan finde et nyere referat?
<Zilvador> Mon ikke vi har noget fra generalforsamlingen også :)
<Zilvador> Men gør ikke mig noget at springe det over
<klaus> hop
<sbc> Vi hopper til:
<sbc>  * (Forsinket) konstituering af bestyrelsen
<sbc> Vi mangler Nicky, men ellers er vi her alle, og kan så formelt konstituere os. Tillykke med os :)
<sbc>  * Dato for generalforsamling 2019
<sbc> Jeg foreslår 12. maj kl.20.00. Men lytter gerne til alternativer.
<AJenbo> :D
<Momsemor> Fint med mig
<AJenbo> +1
<klaus> fint bare ikke i påsken
<Zilvador> Tja...jeg kan ikke den dato :). Men jeg er vist også lidt svær at fange i maj i år i weekender.
<sbc> Zilvador, Du er på valg, så giv lige lyd hvis du ikke stiller op igen :)
<Zilvador> Bare fint :)
<sbc> Dato 12. maj kl. 20.00 er vedtaget. Jeg får lavet indkaldelse osv. "på et tidspunkt, snart'ish"
<sbc>  * Opfriskning af hjemmesiden på https://ubuntudanmark.dk
<Momsemor> Vi kan også vælge tirsdag d. 28. maj - er det bedre?
<Zilvador> Fint for mig
<sbc> Det passer mig skidt med d. 28. maj :(
<AJenbo> Hvor stor en opfriskning taler taler vi og hvem skal lave den :)
<sbc> ... men jeg er vist ikke på valg. Formelt kan der vel sagtens være generalforsamling uden formanden tilstede :)
<Momsemor> Tja, det er vel ikke så godt?
<sbc> AJenbo, 2 sec, gør lige dato for GF færdig først. (Men gode spørgsmål!)
<Zilvador> Ellers hold bare d. 12. maj. Der kunne alle andre vist :)
<sbc> Zilvador, ok.
<Momsemor> Ok :-)
<sbc> klaus, AJenbo Momsemor, d. 12. kl. 20.00 ok for jer?
<klaus> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<sbc> Vedtaget.
<sbc> Så går vi til
<sbc>  * Opfriskning af hjemmesiden på https://ubuntudanmark.dk
<Zilvador> Rosco2, du er velkommen til at være med i mødet, hvis du vil :)
<sbc> Der var nogen fra (jeg tror) Aarhus, der nævnte at de gerne ville prøve at gøre lidt for hjemmesiden, så frøste skridt må være at få overblik over hvor meget man kan bidrage med, hvis man ikke er AJenbo .
<klaus> er klumben en bot?
<sbc> Altså, hvor let er det at opfriske design / ændre menuer / ændre indhold, og hvor meget skal der gøres af rettigheder osv for at nogen kan gå i gang med det...
<AJenbo> Hele koden kan findes her så det kræver ikke noget at komme i gang:
<AJenbo> https://github.com/AJenbo/ubuntudanmark.dk
<AJenbo> Jeg vil gerne hjælpe med at sætte det op på personens maskine samt at lægge det online.
<AJenbo> Det ville være en god mulighed for at forbedre readme også.
<Momsemor> Det vi talte om i Randers var, at få kigget på de gamle urigtige ting, der ligger rundt omkring på hjemmesiden, men vi er desværre ikke kommet igang
<AJenbo> Mht til at opdatere indhold så tror jeg allerede du har fået redaktør rettigheder. Det er noget der skan styre fra forummet.
<sbc> Der er nok (som så meget andet) to ting i det: Det redaktionelle (hvad skal fjernes / rettes), og det mere "tekniske" arbejde i at få det gjort.
<AJenbo> Man skal blot have en admin til at tilføje sig til redaktør gruppen.
<Momsemor> Jeg har rettigheder, men har haft drøntravlt med VestDjursNet 
<AJenbo> Eller andet til det punkt?
<sbc> Så beskeden må være: Hvis nogen vil, så skal de bare gå i gang, og kan få rettigheder af f.eks. AJenbo ?
<Momsemor> Jeg taler lige med Simon til Ubuntu mødet på torsdag...
<AJenbo> Jeg ville gerne opdatere sides software, både wordspress og phpbb er noget foældet.
<sbc> Momsemor, cool.
<sbc> AJenbo, Er det svært at gøre / hjælpe med?
<AJenbo> Men jeg har også rigtig travlt.
<AJenbo> Nej det er ikke specielt sævært, kræver mest at man kan html.
<sbc> AJenbo, Er der ikke noget auto-update indbygget iWordpress? Eller virker det ikke helt så let når der også er forum osv. koblet samme med?
<Momsemor> Simon er datamatiker - skal jeg høre ham?
<sbc> Momsemor, Ja, endelig.
<AJenbo> Den største opgave ligger i at opdatere vore thema til at fungere med den seneste udgave af phpBB
<Momsemor> Det gør jeg ;-)
<AJenbo> resten burde bare være at hente den eneste udgave af de pågældende programmer.
<sbc> AJenbo, ok.
<sbc> NÃ¥, skal vi lukke det emne her? Eller er der nogen der har andet?
<AJenbo> sbc korrekt intergrationen skal lige testes inden man putter det online.
<AJenbo> +1
<klaus> +1
<sbc>  * Næste møde - hvornår?
<sbc>   * Tirsdag d. 30. april ?
<sbc> kl. 20.00?
<Momsemor> +1
<klaus> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> super!
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> !
<Zilvador> Hvis der er en agenda, så ja :)
<AJenbo> +1 husker ikke om jeg er på ferie men burde være ok
<sbc> Zilvador, haha
<sbc> Udover almindelig opslag på facebook, forum, mail-liste osv, er der så noget vi skal "huske" til generalforsamlingen?
 * sbc stiller nok 1-2 forslag, så der skal nok blive noget at stemme om (udover kandidater til bestyrelsen). Jeg mener Nicky er i gang med budget (og regnskab måske også).
<AJenbo> lyder godt
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<sbc> SÃ¥ siger jeg tak for god ro og orden. Vi snakkes ved :)
<sbc> Fortsat god aften til jer alle!
<Zilvador> God aften :)
<Momsemor> Ilm :-)
<klaus> hej hej
<AJenbo> Tak for i aften
